

HN: Please help me make this (or tell me if it exists) - huhtenberg

A small device to plug a phone landline into that also runs Asterisk and accepts SIP/VoIP phone registrations over a WiFi. Couple this with an iPhone VoIP app and iPhone now replaces a home phone.<p>For an extra bonus allow the SIP app to connect to the home LAN over the Internet (and I am willing to jail break my phone for this).<p>PS. Don't want a <i>service</i> like MagicJack, but rather a standalone hardware device.
======
cstone
it's not asterisk, but here's an iphone app for magicjack SIP:
[http://blog.javachap.com/index.php/how-to-make-voip-calls-
on...](http://blog.javachap.com/index.php/how-to-make-voip-calls-on-iphone-
using-magicjack-connection-and-siphon/)

~~~
huhtenberg
Right, I just remembered about the MagicJack. From what I understand it seems
to be a service, rather than a product, isn't it? And it also won't work
without an Internet connection.

That's an interesting read by the way. Pretty damn good for a "weekend
project" :)

~~~
cstone
it's both. it's a hardware device with an rj-11 (normal modular phone) jack
and a basic line simulator that lets you make calls using SIP. there's also a
(pretty cheap) service that is billed fairly infrequently. alternatively, you
can use asterisk with the magicjack device; quick googling around shows that
people have figured out what's necessary to get the two working together.

the downside is that it's not wireless, so you need a separate device speaking
USB either way..

